# Heat press on Dri Fit product



## sjulian (Sep 30, 2008)

I have never used my heat press on a dri fit shirt. Is this possible? Also what are dri fit shirts typically made of, 100% poly, poly cotton blend, or something else?? Plese advise.


----------



## LineStretch (Oct 13, 2008)

Dri fit shirts (performance wear, wicking shirts, whatever you wanna call em) are usually 100% poly. Thats why they wick the moisture away so well.

You can use a heat press on them as part of a dye-sub process.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Totally doable. In fact, you have to have polyester to do sublimation. Do some testing before you commit. Some fabrics are sensitive to heat while others can handle very high temps. There's lots of information in the archives.


----------



## SlideMyLexus (Aug 16, 2007)

I have done vinyl transfers on several dri-fit shirts from many different companies, I have had no problems at all! I am using EZ Weed...


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I use Joto Papers multicut on moisture wicking shirts and they work great. They have washed really well.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

sublimation works extremely well on all poly shirts, they all hold up well to the heat, the market is hugh for this product in the sports and golf industry.


----------

